# Cracked fuel tank, best place to buy a new one?



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

Well, I think we may finally be kissing winter goodbye here in Southern RI.

I had noticed a gasoline smell coming from my 622 last time I used it, and it was stinking up the garage. Today I was "winterizing" it (I guess it's "summerizing"), and noticed the plastic fuel tank has cracked on the side, hence the smell (but no visible leak since it cracked more than halfway up the side).

Anyway, I looked up the P/N: 34186A. My question is, should I just buy one off of eBay brand new for $40 or so, or is there any better (cheaper) alternative? I suppose I could find a used one, but I'm not sure it would be worth the savings.

Where do you folks typically go for this type of part?

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Usually ebay, good value. Never had issues.


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

JMHO, but a used one will have likely gone through 17 years of vibration and temperature changes the same as your original. $40.00 doesn't seem bad at all. If I were to buy it up here in Canada with our monopoly money,  it would be a whole lot more than that.


----------



## SweetD (Dec 6, 2013)

Blue Hill said:


> JMHO, but a used one will have likely gone through 17 years of vibration and temperature changes the same as your original. $40.00 doesn't seem bad at all. If I were to buy it up here in Canada with our monopoly money,  it would be a whole lot more than that.


Yes Larry I agree that the wear and tear of the years is not worth paying a few bucks less for a used fuel tank.

From what I have seen online, the difference between new and used is literally less than $10 based on what sellers are asking for them.

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

The plastic fuel tank on my riding lawn mower had a leak. I purchased a special epoxy for that type of repair at an auto parts store and that solved the problem.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

The makers of Shoe Goo (Eclectic something) makes a similar product that works on plastic, and it very resistant to gasoline and oils. I highly recommend it. It costs about $5


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You can also melt it back together with a soldering iron.

https://www.youtube.com/user/sixtyfiveford/search?query=plastic

If looking for a used tank try a local repair shop. They might have some old broken machines in the back that you could grab a tank off of for cheap. Also check craigslist for a blown engine or broken machine. Rototiller, snow blower, walk behind blower, edger... There are lots of machines with those Tecumseh tanks. Also, there are 2 different sizes. If buying a new one maybe look for the 1 gallon size instead of the half gallon size.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i have a used older style gas tank off an h70(red plastic with the tiny gas cap), its the 1 gallon tank. asking $25 plus shipping. pm me if interested


----------



## SteveMcG (Feb 17, 2015)

I have bought lots of parts from Partstree.com for my snow thrower, lawn tractor, chipper and never had a problem... and no I have no affiliation with them


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I use JB weld for a bunch of things.
I wonder how this would work?
PlasticWeld | Plastic Repair Epoxy Putty


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

It would also be possible to fix a plastic tank by riveting a thin aluminum or stainless plate over the crack. Of course, you would first have to clean the area and apply a layer of something like Permatex automotive gasket maker, which is a silicone-like product used in the automotive industry that's oil and gasoline resistant. It would create the seal of the crack and rivet holes, whereas the plate would create a reinforcement to close the crack and prevent it from spreading.

Air transport companies fix fuselage cracks on pressurized aircraft in a very similar way (to reinforce the surrounding area and prevent the cracks from spreading), so I don't see why it wouldn't work on a plastic gas tank. A plate, drill, small tube of gasket maker and some rivets is all it would take. 

Good luck!


----------

